# Windows could not start the print spooler service...(windows 10 64bit)



## dtbpdx (Aug 27, 2015)

HELP! I've tried everything, but I cannot get the print spooler service to start on Windows 10. I have viewed your youtube talk and did everything you suggested (e.g. no "lex..." thing going on). I have a brand new Dell laptop. Add Device found the printer (an HP Photosmart 5520 series) but it never connected or worked. I tried uninstalling the printer but it just stalls and does nothing. I've tried installing driver updates from HP, but they say "failed installation." The operating system error message I get is:

Windows could not start the Print Spooler service on Local Computer.
Error 0x800706b9: Not enough resources are available to complete this operation.

What?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc


----------



## dtbpdx (Aug 27, 2015)

I had webroot installed, but uninstalled it. Still can't get any printers installed.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Webroot is known for ths type of issue
* Webroot Removal Tool *
How to uninstall Webroot
after using add/remove
After you have created your System Restore Point, download and save the Webroot CleanWDF.exe firewall driver and legacy Webroot Desktop Firewall Removal/Cleanup tool to your Desktop by clicking here, or by copying and pasting the following URL into your Internet browser's address bar:
Have a read here
http://www5.nohold.net/Webroot/ukp.aspx?pid=2&ruleid=157

http://download.webroot.com/CleanWDF.exe
*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

